# FIRST COLONOSCOPY-NERVOUS



## 14072 (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone heard of using Zelnorm and Miralax as a prep for a colonoscopy? And I'm confused on the anesthesia-I dont' know if i'm getting put to sleep or not. If I'm having anesthesia-does that mean I am asleep or just drugged out?My doctor also said I use a bit of Ensure since I'm hypoglycemic. Last time I tried a colonoscopy I couldnt' make it thru the day before I was so weak. Also is there any way to look up a doctor or call somewhere to find out if they have any malpractice suits towards them, etc. I dont' know this guy at all-wasnt' a referral but he is in the program to prescribe Lotronex. Thanks!!!


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I had Miralax and found it the best. But it should also be with 2 Ducolax tablets, my GI said. It tastes of nothing, and is far gentler than any other prep I've had. Here's my report after my colonoscopy. Worry not, they put you to sleep, you get dopey. It's the prep which is usually the worst of it all, but with Miralax/Ducolax it's nowhere near as bad. Get some Tuck's Medicated Wipes and some soft Klennex instead of toilet paper, wipe gentlyafter each bm.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/75310261/m/374103961I think there are sites for check your doctor but not sure where. If you're not sure, find another GI. Even if takes some time. They are not all human! And you do need one who is.I'm hypoglycemic. I told my GI doctor, in advance, then the nurse on arrival. They gave me an IV last time, but didn't the previous two.I schedule my appointments for very early, 8 am.Even if I have to wait longer for the appointment.I started feeling faint on the first 2 at about 4pm, and gave myself some sugar, neat! I also get some hard boiled yellow candy, with sugar, and sucked on that after each Miralax swallow, and that seemed to help.After you take the prep drink, you feel OK anyway, they must something in it. You won't be hungry! Best, also, I have found, to eat lightly for 2 or 3 days before so there's not so much bathroom stuff on the prep day. Easier.O


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

I just got back from my 1st colonoscopy today. It went very well! I was quite nervous about it, and kept waking up every hour the night before. However, my worries were unfounded. They started an IV on me too soon as I got there. They can use an IV solution with dextrose (sugar) if you are hypoglycemic. For me, I just got Normal saline.I met my GI doc two days prior in his office. He was very nice and joked a little, which made me feel less nervous. He also told me he had been through the procedure himself, so that made me feel better too, in some small way. When they wheeled me into the endo room, they asked if I wanted to be awake or "knocked out." They use conscious sedation (you are drowsy but can answer questions and reposition yourself), not general anesthesia, but they could give you enough so you "sleep" through and don't remember.They also give medicine for pain.I wanted to be awake and watch on the monitor, so they accomodated my request. They gave me versed as the sedative and fentanyl for pain (IV). It went so well! I was able to watch on the screen and even ask questions.There was zero pain. I found it really interesting (I am a nurse, but not an endo nurse). It helped me not feel so self conscious because I was distracted by the monitor and relaxed from the great drugs.I felt very relaxed for several hours after, and maybe forgot a few details of the procedure, but mostly I remember the whole thing (which is what I wanted). I know many people don't remember any of it. They could just have easily medicated me more so I would not have remembered a thing.I watched them take biopsies and everything, and felt no pain at all! It was great.The staff were super stars.The prep I had was clear liquids, dulcolax tabs, and a gallon of Trilyte. The Trilyte tastes bad, but I just gulped it down every 15 minutes while watching videos of Sex and the City.LOL! I did get a mild headache from not eating, but drank white grape juice with Tylenol the day before when the headache came on. I had to have nothing my mouth after midnight, and the procedure took place at 1 pm. Just tell the nurses and doctor what your concerns are and they can help and advise you. One of the endo nurses called me the day before to do my pre-admit questions and she was able to give me some tips and answers my questions.Good luck! Hope yours goes as well as mine did. Next time I have one, I won't be nervous. It was a breeze.;-)


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to hear it went so well happy camper. I was just about to post a question to you asking how you'd gone but then found this! Congrats on making it through so smoothly (btw, what were the results if you don't mind me asking, I know they thought you had more than IBS).


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Screamer-Thanks for the reply. Yeah, the test was a world of difference from the horrible sigmoidoscopy experience! And the staff were all so nice. You can read my results over on the IBD board...if that gives you a hint to my diagnosis.


----------

